# Can you hear me now??



## Hero-0952 (Jul 23, 2011)

Had a tough time with getting this fired up again. A few issues in the fourm post db would not optimize. Are we back on course ?


----------



## jeffreybrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems to be back


----------



## fabs (Jul 23, 2011)

I registered this afternoon and immediately got database errors, thought I'd killed it!!


----------



## repairman615 (Jul 23, 2011)

I was trapped inside... 

Glad the door became unlocked.


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jul 23, 2011)

fabs said:


> I registered this afternoon and immediately got database errors, thought I'd killed it!!


 
LoL! Awesome! And Welcome!


----------



## fabs (Jul 23, 2011)

Scottie P™ said:


> LoL! Awesome! And Welcome!



Thank you and it wouldn't have been the first time!


----------



## T. Valko (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's something that had me scratching my head...

While the site was having problems I was clicking any link I could find just to see what would happen. On most of them I would get the database error message.

However, when I clicked on a members name link those did work and would take me to that members profile page **EXCEPT** when I would click on my own name link. Clicking on my own name link would generate the database error message.

I just thought that was strange that I could goto other members proflie pages but could not goto my own!


----------



## fabs (Jul 25, 2011)

T. Valko said:


> I just thought that was strange that I could goto other members proflie pages but could not goto my own!



Makes you wonder what they were tinkering with in there.


----------

